# Gleiches Recht



## Dxlfxn (17. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
da ja jede Diskussion zur Laichdorschfischerei sehr schnell durch
Schlösser unterbunden wird, ein Gegenvorschlag:
Ein Mod installiert hier ein Umfrage, ob hier Bilder/Berichte von
Laichdorschen weiter veröffentlicht werden. Sollte sich herausstellen, dass die Mehrheit für den Schutz der Laichfische ist, brauchen wir auch diese Berichte und Bilder nicht mehr. Oder?

Meinetwegen macht gleich wieder ein Schloß davor und installiert die Umfrage ohne Kommentare.


----------



## leuchtboje (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

naja, Problem wird seinen, dass auch weiterhin Minderheiten die Möglichkeit haben müssen sich zu äußern...
auch wenn eine Mehrheit sagt, dass nichts mehr veröffentlicht werden soll... jeder hat das Recht dazu...
aber bei manchen verstehe ich auch nicht, warum zu gemacht wird...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

Moin,
lest euch doch einfach sämtliche Laichdorsthreads der vergangenen 7 Jahre mal durch. Dann wisst ihr auch warum wir so etwas nicht wieder möchten und im Ansatz abwürgen.
Eine faire Diskusion über das Thema ist hier nicht möglich. Darum sind immer gleich Schlösser davor und ich denke das wird auch so bleiben.
Wenn ich alleine schon immer lese das manche Boardies bei solchen Themen immer gleich ihre Couch zurecht rücken, Cola, Bockwurst und Popcorn bestellen schwillt mir der Kamm. Das hat nichts mir einer Diskusion zu tun, das ist alles offtopic und Müll.
Wir könnten das aber auch anders machen, wir eröffnen einen Laichdorschtrööt und wer offtopic postet oder stänkert bekommt ne Verwarnung oder Sperre.
Wäre das besser?


----------



## BlankyB (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

Hallo,

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=139367&page=18&highlight=laichdorsch+richtig

in diesem Thread ist doch noch alles in ordnung.

Wird nicht alles sofort zu gemacht  

Blanky


----------



## noworkteam (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Wenn ich alleine schon immer lese das manche Boardies bei solchen Themen immer gleich ihre Couch zurecht rücken, Cola, Bockwurst und Popcorn bestellen schwillt mir der Kamm. Das hat nichts mir einer Diskusion zu tun, das ist alles offtopic und Müll.


 
Ich als Popkorn-Verkäufer in dem entsprechenden Fred, kann leider nur sagen:

Wenn wie folgt geschrieben wird:
_und für solche menschen habe ich nur verachtung übrig._

Verkaufe ich lieber "Popkorn",..bevor ich meine persönliche Meinung nicht zum Laichdorsch-Thema sondern zu der in meinen Augen nicht Regel konformen Aussage schreiben.

AB-Regel:
*§ 5 Verhaltensregeln* 
(1) Bei der Erstellung von Themen als auch bei jeder anderen Stellungnahme im Anglerboard sind Beiträge verboten, die strafbewehrt sind oder sonst gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen. Insbesondere sind Beiträge und Themen verboten die: 
a) beleidigend
d) haßerregend
i) menschenverachtend
sind.

Trifft aus meiner Sicht zu....

Gruß


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Ich als Popkorn-Verkäufer in dem entsprechenden Fred, kann leider nur sagen:
> 
> Wenn wie folgt geschrieben wird:
> _und für solche menschen habe ich nur verachtung übrig._
> ...



Ja sicher hats du ja Recht aber mit solchen Sprüchen wie diesem


> Ich hasse auch die Penner die sich ...


haben wir doch laufend zu kämpfen. Hast du eine Lösung wo sich keiner von 61.000 Mitgliedern benachteiligt fühlt?


----------



## MFT Sutje (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Wir könnten das aber auch anders machen, wir eröffnen einen Laichdorschtrööt und wer offtopic postet oder stänkert bekommt ne Verwarnung oder Sperre.
> Wäre das besser?




Das ist doch mal ein Ansatz den man übernehmen kann.

Denn oftmals ist es doch so,das sich viele neue Boardis hier anmelden,mit der Frage,was denn im Dezember-April der Köder schlecht hin auf Dorsch ist.Es ist einfach die Unwissenheit mancher User vorhanden,das in diesem Zeitraum halt Laichzeit ist.

Hier im AB wurde im Dänemark Forum über die Handhabung der Dänischen Behörden mit dem Thema diskutiert,und das in einer Form,wie man es sich hier beim Kutterangeln wünschen würde.

Da hat Hans ein Thema angefasst,welches bei den Usern die schon länger dabei sind,wie auch den Mod´s(nicht persönlich nehmen) oft schon in den Finger juckt.Entweder wird einer beschimpft oder es werden Beiträge in der Offtopic Thread verschoben,gut,das mit dem Bier und Popcorn,Chip´s,...,ist halt manchmal auch bei mir so.
Das mit der verbalen 
*Entgleisung*

 kann man nicht Tollerieren,und das mit dem Verschieben,naja,ist halt auch eine Maßnahme für Ruhe zu sorgen.

Aber mal im Ernst:

Es ist höchste Zeit,das wir über diese Thema sprechen(schreiben) und den Rest der Gemeinde für dieses Thema sensibilisieren,es wird Zeit,das wir Deutschen über ähnliche Maßnamen,wie es Dänemark hat,nachdenken.


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

Mir gehts nicht um Laichdorschthreads, mir gehts einzig und allein um Veränderung! Es geht
darum, das sich öffentliche Medien waidgerecht verhalten und diese Dinge wenigstens nicht noch positiv transportieren.
Kein Jäger würde ein trächtiges Stück schießen, weil er damit eine schwerere Beute vorstellen kann.
Was Berufsfischer machen interessiert mich dabei nicht.
Ich will auch niemanden beleidigen.


----------



## hans albers (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



> Wir könnten das aber auch anders machen, wir eröffnen einen Laichdorschtrööt und wer offtopic postet oder stänkert bekommt ne Verwarnung oder Sperre.


das mit der umfrage finde ich auch gut..


greetz
lars

ps.verstehe ja die "popcorn fraktion"
auch ein bisschen
jedoch ,wenn man als neuer user ins AB kommt,
wundert man sich wirklich über diese posts...

und wirklich lustig ist s nach ner zeit auch nicht mehr.


----------



## noworkteam (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Hast du eine Lösung wo sich keiner von 61.000 Mitgliedern benachteiligt fühlt?


 
ne Jörg, da das AB die "kritische" Masse überschritten hat, musst ihr Mods da einfach durch....

Halt Murmeltiertag zur passenden Laichzeit 


Gruß


----------



## Platte (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Wir könnten das aber auch anders machen, wir eröffnen einen Laichdorschtrööt und wer offtopic postet oder stänkert bekommt ne Verwarnung oder Sperre.
> Wäre das besser?


Eigentlich nicht schlecht, so werden die Motzköppe unter uns schnell ausgesiebt#6:q


----------



## raubangler (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Mir gehts nicht um Laichdorschthreads, mir gehts einzig und allein um Veränderung! Es geht
> darum, das sich öffentliche Medien waidgerecht verhalten und diese Dinge wenigstens nicht noch positiv transportieren.
> Kein Jäger würde ein trächtiges Stück schießen, weil er damit eine schwerere Beute vorstellen kann.
> ...



Das schwammige 'waidgerecht' nervt langsam.
Damit kannst Du die Karpfenangler und andere Spezies gleich mit rauskegeln.
Wird dann schön übersichtlich hier.

Und besonders nerven diese Vergleiche mit dem Jagdbereich.

Den Jägern ist es auch untersagt, Nachtsichtgeräte während der Jagd zu verwenden - ist ja nicht waidgerecht.
Also renn' mal fix zu deinem Boot und reiss' dein Echolot da raus.

Und das die Jäger, analog zu Deinem Trollingboot, mit Schnellfeuerwaffen in den Wald ziehen dürfen, ist mir auch nicht bekannt.

Lang' lebe der deutsche Einheitsangler....


----------



## Platte (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

|good:|muahah:


----------



## nostradamus (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Wir könnten das aber auch anders machen, wir eröffnen einen Laichdorschtrööt und wer offtopic postet oder stänkert bekommt ne Verwarnung oder Sperre.
> Wäre das besser?



Hallo,

ja, dass fände ich bestimmt besser. Ich beteilige mich in diesem Forum eigentlich im Bereich des Hochseeangelns und ansonsten rege in einem anderen forum. Grundsätzlich finde ich die umgangsformen und das miteinander hier im forum richtig gut, aber teilweise etwas zu streng, wie in diesem fall. Anscheinend ist es der wunsch von einigen sich über dieses thema zu unterhalten und da finde ich es eigentlich nur richtig, dass sie die möglichkeit erhalten. Deshalb sollte ein thema sich damit beschäftigen.

Nosta

PS: ein forum ohne beleidigungen finde ich richtig gut. Es macht einfach nur spaß hier.


----------



## Dxlfxn (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

Mal wieder ein Kommentar der Qualität Raubangler - ohne Background und hauptsächlich dagegen. So richtig was für die autonome Junganglerkrabbelgruppe. Lohnt sich also nicht, darauf einzugehen.

Wer ist für oder gegen das Laichdorschangeln? Die ganzen ach so coolen offtopics haben doch nur einen einzigen Effekt: Ablenkung vom Thema, zurück zu den Helden des Laichdorschfanges


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



> Es geht darum, das sich öffentliche Medien waidgerecht verhalten


????????????????????????????????????
Da ein "öffentliches Medium" (egal ob Print, Broadcast oder Internet) wohl kaum angeln geht, kann es sich dementsprechend wohl auch kaum "waidgerecht/weidgerecht" verhalten.

Würden sich die "waidgerechten/weidgerechten" Diskutanten so gegen ihre Mitdiskutanten verhalten, wie sie es von denen in Bezug auf Fische fordern, würde man solche Threads auch nicht ständig schliessen müssen....

Und solange das Angeln auf Dorsche (zu welcher Zeit auch immer) gesetzlich erlaubt ist, sehen wir keinerlei Grund, entsprechende Berichte und/oder Bilder zu verbieten. Und selbst wenn es entsprechende Schonzeiten etc. gebe würde, ist es im Einzelfall immer nur schwer nachvollziehbar oder kontrollierbar (Fischereirecht = Ländersache), ob der Fisch im einen Bundesland dann korrekt, im zweiten dagegen nicht korrekt geangelt wurde.  

Unabhängig davon, was wir als Einzelne davon halten.

Zudem bekommt ja jeder der einen solchen Bericht einstellt, sofort in bester "waidmännischer/weidmännischer" Manier von genügend sich "waidgerecht/weidgerecht" gebenden Angelkollegen einen übergebraten.

Das zeigt der Öffentlichkeit schon genügend, wo die Mehrzahl der Angler (wahrscheinlich?) stehen dürfte.....





PS:
Der Begriff "Waid/Weidgerechtigkeit" sollte zudem fürs Angeln erstmal definiert werden..


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

Dann mach doh einfach so eine Umfrage. Die von WWE hat ja neulich deutlich zur Beruhigung und zur Versachlichung beigetragen, weil klar war, das einige Meinungen recht exotisch sind. Man sollte sich auch vor Augen halten, dass so mancher Beitrag nur zum Anheizen der Diskussion dient, da könnte eine solche Umfrage gerade am Anfang einer solchen Diskussion sehr deutlich Mehrheiten darstellen und den Rest sensibilisieren.

Mach doch einfach.


----------



## raubangler (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Kommentar der Qualität Raubangler - ohne Background und hauptsächlich dagegen. ...
> ...



Na klar bin dagegen!

Dagegen, dass sich hier jemand als Moralapostel aufspielt, dessen Trollingboot alleine mit seinen Lärmemissionen dem Ökosystem Ostsee mehr Schaden zufügt, als es ein Angler auf der MS Forelle je anzurichten vermag.

Leben und leben lassen.
Du willst leben, also lass' die anderen auch leben.


----------



## DorschChris29 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

Lärmemissionen...aha.
Sollen wir jetzt unseren Motoren verbieten Lärm zu machen?
Oder sie abbauen und paddeln?


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

@raubangler : Dolfin wollte einen Thread, in dem genau solche Kommentare,wie du Sie ablieferst NICHT
geduldet werden.
Das klingt doch alles nur nach Neidhammel.


Uli


----------



## raubangler (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> @raubangler : Dolfin wollte einen Thread, in dem genau solche Kommentare,wie du Sie ablieferst NICHT
> geduldet werden.
> Das klingt doch alles nur nach Neidhammel.
> 
> ...



Wenn Du dir die Mühe machen würdest, den Eröffnungsbeitrag zu lesen, dann würdest auch Du feststellen, dass Dolfin so nebenbei eine Zensur der Anglerboard-Beiträge gemäß seinen Moralvorstellungen durchsetzen will.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
China läßt grüßen!

Und diese Initiative kommt nicht von einem Heiligen, sondern von einem Glashausbewohner.

Neid?
Ich gönne ihm sein motorisiertes Glashaus.
Aber er sollte dann auch andere respektieren, solange sie sich im Rahmen der Gesetze bewegen.
Steinewerfen ist nicht....


----------



## Rainer 32 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

Hallo lieber Raubangler,
was möchtst Du uns denn jetzt eigentlich mit Deinen unvergleichlichen Ausführungen mitteilen? Etwa das Trollingangler moralisch gleichzusetzen sind mit Laichdorschanglern auf MS Forelle und Co.? Wenn Du Dich bis jetzt hier noch nicht lächerlich gemacht hast, dann hast Du es jetzt auf jeden Fall geschafft!


----------



## hans albers (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



> Dann mach doh einfach so eine Umfrage. Die von WWE hat ja neulich deutlich zur Beruhigung und zur Versachlichung beigetragen, weil klar war, das einige Meinungen recht exotisch sind. Man sollte sich auch vor Augen halten, dass so mancher Beitrag nur zum Anheizen der Diskussion dient, da könnte eine solche Umfrage gerade am Anfang einer solchen Diskussion sehr deutlich Mehrheiten darstellen und den Rest sensibilisieren.
> 
> Mach doch einfach.



ja ...gibts ne umfrage ????


gr
lars


----------



## duck_68 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



raubangler schrieb:


> Na klar bin dagegen!
> 
> Dagegen, dass sich hier jemand als Moralapostel aufspielt, dessen Trollingboot alleine mit seinen Lärmemissionen dem Ökosystem Ostsee mehr Schaden zufügt, als es ein Angler auf der MS Forelle je anzurichten vermag.
> 
> ...






Wie hat einer so schön in seiner Signatur stehen:

"Neid ist die Deutsche Form der Anerkennung"


Das trifft hier ja wohl voll zu......


----------



## raubangler (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



Rainer 32 schrieb:


> Hallo lieber Raubangler,
> was möchtst Du uns denn jetzt eigentlich mit Deinen unvergleichlichen Ausführungen mitteilen? Etwa das Trollingangler moralisch gleichzusetzen sind mit Laichdorschanglern auf MS Forelle und Co.? Wenn Du Dich bis jetzt hier noch nicht lächerlich gemacht hast, dann hast Du es jetzt auf jeden Fall geschafft!




Ich setze gar nichts gleich.

Aber wie steht es doch so schön in der Bibel?
“Wer ohne Sünde ist, der werfe den ersten Stein”

Die Sünden der Bootsangler, was die Lärmemissionen anbelangt, sind hier aufgelistet:
http://www.gsm-ev.de/wissenschaftlich.htm
Und hier werden nur die Auswirkungen auf die Meeressäuger betrachtet.

Dazu kommt dann noch die Wasserverschmutzung sowie die erhebliche Entnahme von Fischen (siehe Studie des Instituts für Ostseefischerei Rostock).

Nun haben wir hier einen Bootsangler, der itensiv seinem Hobby nachgeht und mit Steinen Richtung Kutter-/Dickdorschangler schmeisst.
Das passt nicht zusammen.
Um das zu merken, muss man nicht einmal bibelfest sein.


----------



## Rainer 32 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

Ja, diese Studien sind ja nun auch nicht gerade die Bibel. Die Statistik des Herrn Schulz, der seine Erkenntnisse auf nicht einmal 4% Rückläufer der von ihm versendeten Fragebögen stützt ist für mich genauso zweifelhaft wie die Studie einer Gesellschaft die sich zu allererst dem Schutze der Meeressäuger widmet. Diese Zielstetzung ist natürlich löblich, ich bezweifle aber schon etwas deren Objektivität. 

Und irgendwie setzt Du hier wieder intensives Bootsangeln (oder auch Kutterangeln) mit dem gezielten Fang von Laichdorschen gleich. Mir scheint, Du hast den Kern des Problems doch noch nicht so ganz erfasst.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



> Nun haben wir hier einen Bootsangler, der itensiv seinem Hobby nachgeht und mit Steinen Richtung Kutter-/Dickdorschangler schmeisst.
> Das passt nicht zusammen.
> Um das zu merken, muss man nicht einmal bibelfest sein.



Wo steht das denn, ich habe nichts darüber gelesen das Kutterangler gemeint waren. Dolfin gings im Eröffnungsthread doch einzig und alleine um das Laichdorschangeln überhaupt.  Auch glaube ich nicht das man mit einem Trollingboot auf Laichdorsche angeln kann. das ist ja völliger unsinn.
Ich bin nach wie vor gegen solch eine Umfrage weil es nur wieder Streit nach sich zieht. So ist eben die Erfahrung bei diesem Thema.


----------



## MINIBUBI (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

Moin Moin
Also wiedermal eine Laichdorsch frage.
Ja/nein?
Es gibt ein Forum über Plattfische,wie sie geschlachtet werden u.s.w.
Fragen wir doch einfach mal was -und wie wird ein Laichdorsch verwertet
 und wie teilen wir den Dorsch auf.
Das Fielet? Ist es schön groß läst es sich gut teilen und wie ist der Geschmack?
Der Rogen? was machen wir daraus? wie wird er zubereitet?
Wieviel haben wir denn von einen ca. 20kg Laichdorsch noch auf dem Teller?
Ist es nur das Tollegefühl einen so großen Fisch zu fangen?

und nu kann jeder selber entscheiden ob es wirklich sinn macht auf Dorsch in der Laichzeit zu Angeln.

Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## raubangler (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Also wiedermal eine Laichdorsch frage.
> Ja/nein?
> ....



Das ist hier kein Laichdorschthread, sondern ein Zensurthread.
Hier will jemand aus moralischen Gründen bestimmte (legale!) Bereiche sperren lassen.

Wo fängt so etwas an und wo hört so etwas auf?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



raubangler schrieb:


> Das ist hier kein Laichdorschthread, sondern ein Zensurthread.
> Hier will jemand aus moralischen Gründen bestimmte (legale!) Bereiche sperren lassen.
> 
> Wo fängt so etwas an und wo hört so etwas auf?



Was ist dein Problem? Hier will niemand was sperren. Noch nicht!  
Das ist schon ein Ansatz von Laichdorschthread alles andere, Zensurthread,(der Name ist schon Blödsinn)  versuchst du daraus zu machen oder heraus zu interpretieren.
Also lass es doch einfach mal sein. Immer wenn es um streitbare Themen geht bist du zur Stelle. 
Ich kann mich nicht erinnern das du in 2,5 Jahren AB wo du dabei bist schon mal was konstrucktieves beigetragen hast. 
Hau rein.


----------



## raubangler (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Was ist dein Problem? Hier will niemand was sperren. Noch nicht!
> Das ist schon ein Ansatz von Laichdorschthread alles andere, Zensurthread,(der Name ist schon Blödsinn)  versuchst du daraus zu machen oder heraus zu interpretieren.
> Also lass es doch einfach mal sein. Immer wenn es um streitbare Themen geht bist du zur Stelle.
> Ich kann mich nicht erinnern das du in 2,5 Jahren AB wo du dabei bist schon mal was konstrucktieves beigetragen hast.
> Hau rein.



Ich hab' kein Problem.
Du hast eins und zwar ein Verständnisproblem.

Du hast anscheinend nicht verstanden, worum es Dolfin eigentlich geht.

Zitat Dolfin:
Mir gehts nicht um Laichdorschthreads, mir gehts einzig und allein um Veränderung! Es geht
darum, das sich öffentliche Medien waidgerecht verhalten und diese Dinge wenigstens nicht noch positiv transportieren.

Übersetzung für Dich:
Mich interessiert dein vorgeschlagener 'Laichdorschtrööt' nicht die Bohne.
Ich will nur verhindern, dass im AB weiterhin über Laichdorschangeln berichtet werden darf, um diesen Anglern die Möglichkeit zur Selbstdarstellung zu nehmen. 


Und nu kommst Du....


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

Ich habe ganz bestimmgt kein Verständnisproblem da mach dir mal keine Gedanken drüber.
Ist alles und immer nur eine Sache der Interpretation.
Ich kenne aber Dolfin und weis wenn er mal was sagt wie er das dann meint. So wie du das interpretierst ist es nemlich bestimmgt nicht gemeint.
Das du allerdings dagegen bist das sich hier Laichdorschangler presentieren ist für mich neu, aber ich finde das Klasse. Wirklich.


----------



## raubangler (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> ...
> Ist alles und immer nur eine Sache der Interpretation.
> Ich kenne aber Dolfin und weis wenn er mal was sagt wie er das dann meint. So wie du das interpretierst ist es nemlich bestimmgt nicht gemeint.
> ...



Dolfin hat sich (wie eigentlich immer) sehr deutlich ausgedrückt.

Auch die Antwort von Thomas9904 ist eindeutig und läßt nur eine Fragestellung zu:
_Und solange das Angeln auf Dorsche (zu welcher Zeit auch immer) gesetzlich erlaubt ist, sehen wir keinerlei Grund, entsprechende Berichte und/oder Bilder zu verbieten._

Wo Du da noch Interpretationsspielraum sehen kannst, würde mich doch sehr interessieren.#h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

Womit Thomas wiederum auch Recht hat, was er meint ist ja eine Geschichte der Pressefreiheit und die muß das Anglerboard gewärleisten. Ob wir wollen oder nicht. Sonst würde sich das AB strafbar machen.
Aber auch das ist nicht der Sinn oder Grund des Threads.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

Weiß wirklich nicht,worum es hier geht |kopfkrat

Dolfin hat vorgeschlagen, dass es aus seiner Position gesehen die Möglichkeit gäbe,das ein MODERATOR hier eine Abstimmung reinstellt , ob die Mehrheit der AB-Member weitere Berichte und Fotos über die Laichdorschangelei sehen möchten,oder ob die,bei verneinung , nicht zu bannen wären.

Ich halte es für durchaus legitim,dass im AB eine Abstimmung stattfinden KÖNNTE, ob "wir" (AB-Member) uns sagen "Alles was erlaubt ist,soll hier reingeschrieben werden dürfen" oder ob wir sagen " Nein,wir definieren Sportangeln anders als die Beulenfischerei und distanzieren uns in gewissen Massen davon"


Uli


----------



## hans albers (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



> Dolfin hat vorgeschlagen, dass es aus seiner Position gesehen die Möglichkeit gäbe,das ein MODERATOR hier eine Abstimmung reinstellt , ob die Mehrheit der AB-Member weitere Berichte und Fotos über die Laichdorschangelei sehen möchten,oder ob die,bei verneinung , nicht zu bannen wären.
> 
> Ich halte es für durchaus legitim,dass im AB eine Abstimmung stattfinden KÖNNTE, ob "wir" (AB-Member) uns sagen "Alles was erlaubt ist,soll hier reingeschrieben werden dürfen" oder ob wir sagen " Nein,wir definieren Sportangeln anders als die Beulenfischerei und distanzieren uns in gewissen Massen davon"



zurück zum thema..
danke

greetz
lars


----------



## leuchtboje (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

also hier möchte ich wirklich kein Mod sein...
man wird es nie jedem recht machen können...

mir stellt sich beim lesen verschiedener Laichdorchbeiträge (vorallem bei denen mit Anfeindungen, Beleidigungen und dergleichen) die Frage, was denn dann die nächste Ausbaustufe seien könnte...
gehen irgendwann die Gegner der Laichdorschangelei auf einen los, der gerade vor der Wiegestelle fotographiert wird?
wird es als nächstes Schlägereien auf Kuttern geben, weil einer "ausversehen" einen Laichdorsch gefangen hat?

Und dann? Was ist dann das nächste?
Brennen dann die ersten Kutter? Gibt es Anschläge auf Kutterkapitäne? 
Wo sollte es noch hinführen???

In der Literatur müssen sich die Figuren weiterentwickeln, sonst wird eine Geschichte langweilig und man sollte sie gleich in der Schublade lassen; hier kann sich aber wohl keiner wünschen, dass sich die "Geschichte" und ihre "Figuren" weiterentwickelt, also kann man vll. auf die Vernunft aller hoffen und damit darauf, dass es möglich seien sollte, dass bestimmte Beiträge unterlassen werden.
Erst wenn es eine gesetzliche Regelung gibt, wird es verbindlich für alle geregelt sein - warum soll man sich die Gemühter heißreden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



> also hier möchte ich wirklich kein Mod sein...
> man wird es nie jedem recht machen können...


Stimmt schon ein bisschen ;-))

Deswegen dazu:


> Dolfin hat vorgeschlagen, dass es aus seiner Position gesehen die Möglichkeit gäbe,das ein MODERATOR hier eine Abstimmung reinstellt , ob die Mehrheit der AB-Member weitere Berichte und Fotos über die Laichdorschangelei sehen möchten,oder ob die,bei verneinung , nicht zu bannen wären.


Warum sollten wir (Anglerboardmods/Betreiber) eine solche Abstimmung einstellen?

Solche Berichte und Bilder sind erlaubt.
Antworten dazu ebenso (im Rahmen geltendes Rechtes und der Boardregeln, wie immer)
Punkt.

Wer solche Berichte oder Fotos nicht sehen will, braucht sie sich auch nicht anzusehen - das ist schon ein ziemlich freies Land.....


----------



## Honeyball (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

Wo soll das hinführen, wenn wir zu jedem möglichen Thema oder Themenkomplex eine Umfrage erstellen, ob sich eine Mehrheit findet, die das als erwünscht oder nicht erwünscht definiert?

Wollen wir ein Witzeforum ja-nein ?
Wollen wir ein Sportforum ja-nein ?
Interessieren uns Karpfenangler ja-nein ?
Brauchen wir den Big-Game- Bereich ja-nein ?
Dürfen Bilder von gefangenen Laichdorschen gezeigt werden ja-nein ?
Sollen überhaupt Bilder von toten Fischen gezeigt werden ja-nein ?

Wir sind das Anglerboard und damit eine Gemeinschaft von über 60.000 Individuen mit völlig unterschiedlichen Meinungen.
Als Mod hat es mir egal zu sein, ob jemand zu irgend einem Thema eine andere Meinung vertritt als ich. Er hat genau so das Recht, seine Meinung zu haben und zu vertreten wie alle anderen Boardies.
Als Boardie habe ich das Recht, eine andere Meinung als andere zu vertreten und dies auch in entsprechenden Diskussionsthreads zu äußern, solange ich dabei sachlich bleibe und nicht beleidigend werde oder sonstwie gegen die hier geltenden Regeln verstoße.

Wenn morgen einer auf die Ostsee fährt, egal ob mit Kutter oder Kleinboot, dort einen 30-40 Pfünder fängt und tötet und übermorgen hier einen richtig tollen Bericht reinstellt mit Fangfoto und packender Drillbeschreibung, dann wird er binnen 10 Minuten sowas von ausgemeckert und angemacht, dass er nie wieder irgendeinen Angelbericht schreiben wird.
Wenn er das Gleiche nicht morgen sondern z.B. Ende Juni erlebt, hagelt es Gratulationen und Schulterklopfen und wenn er zu egal welchem Termin als Bericht von seiner letzten Norge- oder Islandreise statt von der Ostsee postet, dann ist sein PN-Postfach voll mit Anfragen, ob er nicht die GPS-Koordinaten von der Fangstelle rausrückt.

Ganz unabhängig von meiner persönlichen Meinung zum Laichdorschthema, ist es genau das, was mich als Mod und als Boardie hier total nervt.
Jeder hat das Recht, auf seinen Fang stolz zu sein, wenn er das ist und der Fang sowohl mit den geltenden Gesetzen als auch mit seinem persönlichen Gewissen zu vereinbaren ist. Und keiner hat das recht, ihm diesen persönlichen Stolz madig zu machen oder ihn anzugreifen und zu beleidigen, nur weil er in einer Grundsatzfrage anderer Meinung ist und deshalb selbst anders mit der ganzen Sache umgegangen wäre.
Deshalb greifen wir auch durch, wenn Fangberichte zerredet werden, selbst dann, wenn wir vom Grundsatz her der selben Meinung sind.

Ich versteh einfach nicht, warum immer wieder einige ansonsten doch völlig vernünftige und nette Leute nicht in der Lage sind, in solchen Fällen einfach mal nichts zu schreiben. Die fehlende Würdigung eines Laichdorschfangberichtes hat mindestens die gleiche wenn nicht sogar eine bessere Wirkung als der offene und oftmals beleidigende persönliche Angriff.
Solange es auch nur eine andere Meinung gibt, interessiert hier in einem freien Forum nicht irgendeine Mehrheitsmeinung sondern der Grundsatz, dass das AB offen ist für alle Meinungen. Das ist für mich Pressefreiheit und der wesentliche Gedanke, dass jede Freiheit immer die Freiheit des Einzelnen ist.

Und deshalb lehne ich es ab, aus einer derartigen Umfrage irgendeine Konsequenz für das AB abzuleiten und halte so eine Umfrage für absolut überflüssig.


----------



## hans albers (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

moin...

genauso wie ich zu akzpetieren habe,
dass diese (leider noch immer nicht im gesetz geregelte) angelei
weiter im board mit fangberichten und berichten
auftaucht,sollte man nicht jeden thread der das 
thema kritisch hinterfragt zumachen,
dass ist genauso wenig "demokratisch" und stellt sich mir 
die frage nach einem "neutralen"board.

ausserdem war hier nach einer umfrage gefragt worden,
,die in dem ergebniss nach einige interessante ansätze hätte 
bringen können...
man könnte ja auch verschiedene fragestellungen betrachten.. 
nicht nur pro und contra..

im übrigen finde ich es schade ,unverständlich,
dass das grösste anglerboard im netz 
sich nicht sich nicht für eine kritischere haltung
gegenüber dieser angelei einsetzt..

gesetz hin oder her....

greetz

lars


----------



## petipet (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

Dolfins Gedanken und Vorschlag sind für mich schlüssig. Das ist meine Meinung. Ich achte aber auch andere Meinungen und respektiere sie. Das sollte in einer demokratischen Gesellschaft selbstverständlich sein.

_"Dagegen, dass sich hier jemand als Moralapostel aufspielt, dessen Trollingboot alleine mit seinen Lärmemissionen dem Ökosystem Ostsee mehr Schaden zufügt, als es ein Angler auf der MS Forelle je anzurichten vermag."_

Mit Verlaub, das ist Blödsinn. Neid spricht aus diesen Zeilen. Ich kenne Dolfin persönlich nicht, bin aber mir sicher, das Dolfin ein angagierter Sportfischer ist, dem die Belange der Sportfischerei sehr am Herzen liegt.

Peter


----------



## Honeyball (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



hans albers schrieb:


> moin...
> 
> genauso wie ich zu akzpetieren habe,
> dass diese (leider noch immer nicht im gesetz geregelte) angelei
> ...


passiert ja nur dann, wenn der Thread aus dem Ruder zu laufen droht, also eigentlich unabhängig vom Thema und abhängig vom Verhalten der Diskutierenden, wobei Thema und Threaddisziplin eng aneinander hängen



> ausserdem war hier nach einer umfrage gefragt worden,
> ,die in dem ergebniss nach einige interessante ansätze hätte
> bringen können...
> man könnte ja auch verschiedene fragestellungen betrachten..
> nicht nur pro und contra..


andere, als die bereits laufende zum C&R-Thema? Sehe ich nicht so. Es gibt zwei Meinungen zu dem Thema und wahrscheinlich eine 3/4-Mehrheit Contra, na und???



> im übrigen finde ich es schade ,unverständlich,
> dass das grösste anglerboard im netz
> sich nicht sich nicht für eine kritischere haltung
> gegenüber dieser angelei einsetzt..


Andersrum, ich finde es unverständlich, warum sich "das grösste anglerboard im Netz" in irgendeiner strittigen Frage wie Laichdorsch oder C&R überhaupt positionieren sollte, wenn es weder die Angel-Printmedien noch die kleineren Boards tun. Soll hier dem Anglerboard und seinen Mods eine Arbeit aufgedrückt werden, die offensichtlich zu unbequem für den einzelnen ist?  Suchst Du hier nach einem medienwirksamen Sprachrohr, weil Du allein Dich zu schwach fühlst, Deine Meinung öffentlichkeitswirksam zu vertreten? 
Wer ist das Anglerboard? Die Macher und Admins, wir Mods oder die Gemeinschaft der Boardies?
Wenn Du als Gegner der Laichdorschangelei ein Forum nur für Gleichgesinnte suchst, bist Du hier falsch. Umgekehrt aber, wenn Du selbst Initiative gegen das Laichdorschangeln ergreifen willst und z.B. jetzt eine Großdemo gegen Laichdorschangler organisierst, die beim zuständigen Ordnungsamt angemeldet und genehmigt wurde, dann hast Du selbstverständlich die Möglichkeit, hier im AB auf den Termin hinzuweisen und möglichst viele Gleichgesinnte zusammen zu trommeln. Wir Mods werden dann jeden Laichdorschangelbefürworter, der Dich oder andere in Deinem Thread angreift und beleidigt, genauso verwarnen bis hin zur Sperre, wie jeden Deiner Anhänger, der auf eine sachliche Kritik an dem Thread ausfallend wird.
Das ist Neutralität!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

"Das Anglerboard" muss und will sich weder in dieser noch in anderen Fragen positionieren - und kann es auch nicht. 
Einzelpersonen (Mods, Admins, Mitglieder) können dagegen jederzeit ihre persönliche Meinung kundtun.

Das Forum hier ist eine Möglichkeit für ALLE Angler ihre Meinungen im Rahmen geltendes Rechtes und der Boardregeln anderen mitzuteilen - und so wird das auch bleiben.

Nicht mehr - nicht weniger....

Wer andere Angler überzeugen will, sollte sich gute Argumente suchen statt andere mundtot machen zu wollen...


----------



## hans albers (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



> Wer andere Angler überzeugen will, sollte sich gute Argumente suchen statt andere mundtot machen zu wollen...



das muss ich jetzt nicht wirklich verstehen ..
oder ?

greetz
lars


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

Doch - und möglichst mal drüber nachdenken...


----------



## hans albers (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



> Andersrum, ich finde es unverständlich, warum sich "das grösste anglerboard im Netz" in irgendeiner strittigen Frage wie Laichdorsch oder C&R überhaupt positionieren sollte, wenn es weder die Angel-Printmedien noch die kleineren Boards tun. Soll hier dem Anglerboard und seinen Mods eine Arbeit aufgedrückt werden, die offensichtlich zu unbequem für den einzelnen ist?


yo..
stimmt,
wenn die anderen es nicht tuen,
mach ich es auch nicht..
tolle einstellung

nein ,
euch soll nicht irgendwelche arbeit aufgedrückt werden,
(komisch ,dass das so rüberkommt)

aber gerade zu seiner meinung zu stehen
empfinde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht als unbequem
und wenn das auf mich gemünzt war so,
kannst du gerne in meinen beiträgen hier im board lesen,
dass ich grundsätzlich versuche ,konstruktiv 
zu disskutieren, ohne den "misssionar " zu spielen.


danke und ende,
lars


----------



## hans albers (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



> Doch - und möglichst mal drüber nachdenken...


komisch , bin doch schon länger im board
wenn du bei mir dieses gefühl hast;
ich  diskutiere hier ohne argumente,

dann  bitte schön.. 
aber dann hast du ,glaube ich ,
nie einen beitrag von mir gelesen.. ????|kopfkrat

alles weitere nur über PN

lars


----------



## Honeyball (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

Sieh es ganz einfach so:

Wenn wir das Veröffentlichen von Laichdorschfangmeldungen im AB verbieten würden, würden wir die Befürworter mundtot machen (und nichts erreichen, außer, dass sie sauer auf uns sind, weniger Zeit im AB, aber dafür mehr auf den Kuttern verbringen).
Wenn die Gegner von Laichdorschangelei überzeugend(er) argumentieren, lassen sich einzelne vielleicht davon beeindrucken.


----------



## Honeyball (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

Als ich den letzten Beitrag schrieb, hatte ich Deine beiden Beiträge davor noch nicht gelesen:

Also: Ich will Dich keinesfalls angreifen, das hast Du in den falschen Hals gekriegt.
Genau das meine ich ja, dass man als Person/Mensch/Boardie gerade hinter seiner Meinung stehen soll (u.a. so, wie Du das vormachst und selbst für Dich in Anspruch nimmst) und eben nicht eine Institution wie das AB vorschiebt!!! #6


----------



## hans albers (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



> Wenn wir das Veröffentlichen von Laichdorschfangmeldungen im AB verbieten würden, würden wir die Befürworter mundtot machen (und nichts erreichen, außer, dass sie sauer auf uns sind, weniger Zeit im AB, aber dafür mehr auf den Kuttern verbringen).


yep.. verstehe ich

mir ging es auch eher darum, diese umfage interessehalber zu machen
, und die disskussion nicht durch schlösschen zu unterbinden 

...es gab ja auch den vorschlag von jörg,
wegen des einrichten eines threads,

ich wollt hier bestimmt keinen "mund tot "machen

gr.
lars


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

Wir bewegen uns hier hin und her. Abgesehen von dem einen oder anderen deftigen Seitenhieb stellt sich für mich die Frage:
Was bedeutet eigentlich "erlaubt"? Wer entscheidet was "erlaubt" ist und wie ensteht so etwas? In meinem eigenen Selbstverständnis liegen diesem "erlaubt" Gesetze zu Grunde. Gesetze (sollten nicht ) entstehen, wie ein Würfelspiel. Es sollten Positionen und Rechtsgüter beschrieben werden, die es zu schützen oder zu bewahren gilt. Wenn sich nun Angler öffentlich zu diesen Themen auseinandersetzen, transportiert das auch Gedanken in die Gesetzgebung - so sollte es zumindest sein. Hier nun beginnt das Selbstverständnis einer Einrichtung, wie dem Anglerboard. 
Hat dieses Bord die Kraft und Fähigkeit, die Haltung seiner Mitglieder zu einem bestimmten Problem zu erfassen und darzustellen ( es wird ja keine Einstimmigkeit erwartet )?
Oder ist auch dieses Bord nur noch an Konsenz zu Inserenten und Partnern interessiert und dient letztendlich nur den kommerziellen Interessen weniger Einzelpersonen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

Selbstverständnis des Anglerboardforums habe ich doch schon mehrfach beschrieben, aber gerne nochmal:



> Das Forum hier ist eine Möglichkeit für *ALLE* Angler ihre Meinungen im Rahmen geltendes Rechtes und der Boardregeln anderen mitzuteilen - und so wird das auch bleiben.
> 
> Nicht mehr - nicht weniger....


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

Ich denke auch, dass sich das AB nicht positionieren sollte und das auch garnicht kann. Eine gemeinsame Richtung würde ich ziemlich diktatorisch und unangemessen finden. Das Board ist ja keine politische Partei in der sich auf Leitlinien geeinigt wird, sondern eine Diskussionsplattform auf der unterschiedlichste Meinungen Platz haben.

Solange sich Dinge in einen rechtlich unproblematischen Bereich befinden, bleibt die Problematik auf der Ebene des persönlichen Geschmacks.

Dennoch könnte eine solche Umfrage ähnlich wie bei der C&R-Diskussion verdeutlichen, dass die eigentliche Problematik viel "größer" diskutiert wird, als sie eigentlich ist. Beim C&R hat sich gezeigt, dass da viel Lärm um wenige Leute ist und sowas kann ja tatsächlich befreiend wirken und verdeutlichen das ein zu großer Schwerpunkt auf die Extreme eher trennt als zusammenführt.

Ich sehe hier die Aufgabe der Moderatoren nicht darin in die eine oder die andere Richtung Stimmung zu machen, sondern darin, das hier eine gepflegte Diskussion möglich ist unter Einhaltung von bestimmten Regeln. Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, während ich diesen Thread verfolge, warum Dolfin diese Umfrage nicht schon lange erstellt hat. Das ist ihm ja unbenommen und könnte dann eine Diskussionsgrundlage für eine vernünftige Diskussion sein. Wobei ich da ehrlicherweise wenig Hoffnung habe, bei einem derartig überemotionalisierten Thema.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

Danke Uli, Du hasts verstanden (in allen von Dir im letzten Posting aufgeführten Punkten!)!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

PS:
Einziger Einwand meinerseits:



> das hier eine gepflegte Diskussion möglich ist......



Gepflegt wäre ja wünschenswert, relativ störungsfrei aber schon ein klasse Ergebnis...
;-))))))


----------



## petipet (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

Hallo Thomas,

"Das Anglerboard" muss und will sich weder in dieser noch in anderen Fragen positionieren...

Ohne einen sarkastischen oder ironischen Hintergedanken frage ich - warum?
Warum soll man (AB) nicht Stellung beziehen?  Die "Frankfurter Allgemeine" oder die "Zeit" hat so etwas wie einen Standpunkt. Jeder Leitartikel von diesen Printmedien bezieht einen Standpunkt. Und muß es. Warum nicht Flagge zeigen von den verantwortlichen Redakteuren im Board.
Meeresangler Schwerin kann/könnte doch eine ganz andere Meinung äußern wie Thomas9904. Das ist nur ein Beispiel.
Meiner Meinung nach hat das AB durch die erfreulich hohe Mitgliederzahl, die Möglichkeit, eine tragfähige politische Lobby für Angler werden zu können.  
Jeder Schützenverein in Klein-Kleckersdorf hat seine Lobby. Wir Angler haben noch keine ernst zu nehmende. Warum sollte das AB nicht Motor werden, den Stein ins Rollen bringen, daß wir Angler den Platz (in aller Bescheidenheit) in der Gesellschaft haben könnten, der uns als Naturliebhaber zusteht.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

Es tut mir leid, aber ich glaube hier wird wenig verstanden und rumgeeiert.
Es geht nicht um eine diktatorische Haltung des Anglerboards. Es geht zunächst einmal darum, überhaupt unter den Mitgliedern - und das unter möglichst vielen, mit entsprechender Vorbereitung - festzustellen, ob es überhaupt ein allgemein wahrgenommenes Problem ist und wie die Meinungen sich im Verhältnis darstellen. Vielleicht ist ja meine oder die Gegenpartei einfach nur mit ganz wenigen Leuten zu laut. Vielleicht ist es ja garkein Problem. Ich würde mir wünschen, das der Mut dazu einmal aufgebracht wird,
das zahlenmäßig zu belegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



> Warum soll man (AB) nicht Stellung beziehen?


Weil das Forum hier eben nicht Interessenvertretung ist, sondern eine Kommunikationsplattform für ALLE Angler..

Solche Belange wie von Dir gefordert sind im Magazin entsprechend besser aufgehoben - und auch da kann sich jeder einbringen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



> Ich würde mir wünschen, das der Mut dazu einmal aufgebracht wird, das zahlenmäßig zu belegen


Dann mach doch einfach - Als Mitglied hast Du jedes Recht dazu..


----------



## petipet (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

Hallo Thomas,

ich habe gar nichts gefordert. Mein Posting war und ist nur ein Denkanstoß.
Ich bleibe aber dabei, daß wir Angler uns ungünstig in der Öffentlichkeit repräsentieren.
Warum sollte man nicht mal darüber sprechen. Wenn nicht hier - wo sonst?

Gruß Peter


----------



## Rosi (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Ein Mod installiert hier ein Umfrage, ob hier Bilder/Berichte von
> Laichdorschen weiter veröffentlicht werden.


 

Hi Dolfin, du kannst die Umfrage ganz leicht selbst erstellen. Dazu gibt es einen Punkt unter zusätzliche Einstellungen, der heißt Umfrage. Eine Umfrage finde ich sehr gut, weil man anonym bleiben kann, wenn man möchte.

Ich habe auch oft den Eindruck, daß eine kleine Zahl User sich sehr lebhaft einbringt. Man könnte denken, alle sind der selben Meinung. Auf dieses Ergebnis bin ich schon gespannt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Es geht zunächst einmal darum, überhaupt unter den Mitgliedern - und das unter möglichst vielen, mit entsprechender Vorbereitung - festzustellen, ob es überhaupt ein allgemein wahrgenommenes Problem ist und wie die Meinungen sich im Verhältnis darstellen.



Ich verstehe jetzt beim besten Willen nicht, warum du nicht einfach diese Umfrage machst? Es doch in der Tat so, dass das eine interessante Frage ist. Ich verstehe in dem Zusammenhang nicht was du jetzt mit rumgeeier meinst.


----------



## Honeyball (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



petipet schrieb:


> Ich bleibe aber dabei, daß wir Angler uns ungünstig in der Öffentlichkeit repräsentieren.
> Warum sollte man nicht mal darüber sprechen. Wenn nicht hier - wo sonst?



Genau das ist es doch, was ich die ganze Zeit schon sagen will: Macht es und Ihr habt hier eine Plattform dafür.
Wenn Dolfin oder sonstwer dies Umfrage erstellen will, dann kann er es gerne tun und wird bestimmt auch keine Verwarnung dafür kassieren, solange er in seinen Formulierungen nicht ausfallend oder beleidigend wird.
Es geht nicht darum die Umfrage zu starten oder nicht, es geht darum, ob ein Boardie sie macht oder ein Mod. Jeder, der diese Umfrage erstellt, würde das in der Absicht tun, eine ganz bestimmte Grundhaltung zu unterstützen.
Ähnlich wie im Falle C&R erwarten viele das Ergebnis, dass hier im AB größtenteils eine ganz einheitliche Meinung vorherrscht mit wenigen Ausnahmen.

Nur bitte schraubt Eure Erwartungshaltung uns Mods gegenüber zurück. Wir sind -im Gegensatz zu Zeitungen- hier "nur" Moderatoren und eben keine Redakteure. Die Redakteure seid ihr, und dann noch mit dem im Vergleich zu den Zeitungen wesentlichen Unterschied der fehlenden Zensur eines Chefredakteurs.

Schreibt eine vernünftige Argumentation zum Thema Laichdorschangeln und schickt sie an Thomas mit der Bitte, sie  nächsten Monat im Magazin zu veröffentlichen.
Zettelt 'ne Demo in Heiligenhafen an, gründet eine Bürgerinitiative, schreibt 'nen offenen Brief an Euren Landtagsabgeordneten, egal was Ihr tut, bietet Euch das AB solange eine Plattform für Diskussion und Argumentation, wie diese im Rahmen unserer Regeln abläuft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



> Die Redakteure seid ihr, und dann noch mit dem im Vergleich zu den Zeitungen wesentlichen Unterschied der fehlenden Zensur eines Chefredakteurs.
> 
> Schreibt eine vernünftige Argumentation zum Thema Laichdorschangeln und schickt sie an Thomas mit der Bitte, sie nächsten Monat im Magazin zu veröffentlichen.
> 
> Zettelt 'ne Demo in Heiligenhafen an, gründet eine Bürgerinitiative, schreibt 'nen offenen Brief an Euren Landtagsabgeordneten, egal was Ihr tut, bietet Euch das AB solange eine Plattform für Diskussion und Argumentation, wie diese im Rahmen unserer Regeln abläuft.


So isses..........


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Die Redakteure seid ihr, und dann noch mit dem im Vergleich zu den Zeitungen wesentlichen Unterschied der fehlenden Zensur eines Chefredakteurs.
> 
> Schreibt eine vernünftige Argumentation zum Thema Laichdorschangeln und schickt sie an Thomas mit der Bitte, sie  nächsten Monat im Magazin zu veröffentlichen.
> Zettelt 'ne Demo in Heiligenhafen an, gründet eine Bürgerinitiative, schreibt 'nen offenen Brief an Euren Landtagsabgeordneten, egal was Ihr tut, bietet Euch das AB solange eine Plattform für Diskussion und Argumentation, wie diese im Rahmen unserer Regeln abläuft.



Schön geschrieben Großer! 
Frei nach dem Motto "Ihr seid das Board" 

Aber mal unter uns, wann hat der letzte versucht seinen 
Laichdorschfang zu publizieren? Ich kann mich nicht wirklich dran erinnern.


Btw Die Zeitschrift Blinker hat in Ihrer neusten Ausgabe im
meinen Augen ganz klar Partei ergriffen und Ihren "Fänger" ganz
schön ins Abseits gestellt.


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

O.K.
...würde ich gern machen. Aber: Als "Schlichtuser" habe ich da ein Verständnisproblem. Wer hilft?
Zum anderen wäre es gut, wenn auf so eine Abstimmung entsprechend aufmerksam gemacht wird. Sobald hier wieder die Laberthreads so richtig brummen, nimmt niemand mehr die Frage wahr. Ich meine, dass nicht nur Meeresangler dazu eine Meinung haben sollten


----------



## Honeyball (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

Also:
Hier mal eine Anleitung zum Erstellen einer Umfrage:


*Vorher* genau die Fragestellung und Anzahl und Text der möglichen Antworten überlegen.
Neues Thema im Zielbereich eröffnen
ganz normal Titel und Text schreiben
*Nicht*auf Thema erstellen klicken, sondern weiter runter scrollen
das Kästchen ankreuzen bei Ja, eine Umfrage erstellen
die *Anzahl* der möglichen Antworten eintragen (max. 12)
erst dann auf Thema erstellen klicken
etwas warten (kann auch mal 'ne Minute oder so dauern)
Frage, mögliche Antworten, und Laufzeit (Anzahl Tage) eingeben
auf Umfrage erstellen klicken, fertig


----------



## raubangler (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



Rainer 32 schrieb:


> Ja, diese Studien sind ja nun auch nicht gerade die Bibel. Die Statistik des Herrn Schulz, der seine Erkenntnisse auf nicht einmal 4% Rückläufer der von ihm versendeten Fragebögen stützt ist für mich genauso zweifelhaft wie die Studie einer Gesellschaft die sich zu allererst dem Schutze der Meeressäuger widmet. Diese Zielstetzung ist natürlich löblich, ich bezweifle aber schon etwas deren Objektivität.
> 
> Und irgendwie setzt Du hier wieder intensives Bootsangeln (oder auch Kutterangeln) mit dem gezielten Fang von Laichdorschen gleich. Mir scheint, Du hast den Kern des Problems doch noch nicht so ganz erfasst.



Diese zweifelhafte Studie wurde von Dolfin bis auf's Blut verteidigt.
... edit by Mod ...
Bei dem Link mit den Meeressäugern ist eigentlich nur die Arbeit bzgl. der Jetskis interessant.
Der Autor versucht hier, diese Dinger zu verdammen, um seine Unterwasser-Naturgebiete vor dem Krach zu schützen.
Dummerweise haben die Messungen ergeben, dass Schraubenantriebe (Aussenborder etc.) unter Wasser deutlich mehr Lärm verursachen....

Ausserdem setze ich nicht das Trolling mit dem Laichdorschangeln gleich.
Ich will nur verdeutlichen, dass niemand frei von Sünden ist, um den ersten Stein zu schmeissen.
Egal wohin.

Leben und leben lassen.....


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



raubangler schrieb:


> Diese zweifelhafte Studie wurde von Dolfin bis auf's Blut verteidigt.
> ... edit by Mod ...
> 
> Bei dem Link mit den Meeressäugern ist eigentlich nur die Arbeit bzgl. der Jetskis interessant.
> ...



Wenn du Dolfin "Raubzüge" unterstellst, bist du dir ja sicherlich auch im klaren, das der Begriff Raub im STGB definiert ist.
Was du also machst, ist Ihm eine Straftat zu unterstellen.
Na, dann mal her mit den Beweisen--- oder hast du Ihn wissentlich und vorsätzlich verleumdet ??

Uli


----------



## raubangler (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Wenn du Dolfin "Raubzüge" unterstellst, bist du dir ja sicherlich auch im klaren, das der Begriff Raub im STGB definiert ist.
> Was du also machst, ist Ihm eine Straftat zu unterstellen.
> Na, dann mal her mit den Beweisen--- oder hast du Ihn wissentlich und vorsätzlich verleumdet ??
> 
> Uli


 
raub gemaess stgb?;+
von bewaffneten ueberfaellen der bootsangler auf fischtrawler stand aber nix in der studie.....
wuerde aber vielleicht die fischmengen in der studie erklaeren. ;-)

mach' mal das fenster auf, damit ein wenig sauerstoff reinkommt.#q

das du dich als bootsangler mit angegriffen fuehlst, ist verstaendlich.
du angelst legal aber bist eine belastung fuer die ostsee und die laichdorschangler sind es ebenso.
fuer moralische ueberheblichkeit besteht somit kein spielraum.

wie bereits gesagt:
leben und leben lassen.

und bevor man mich hier in eine falsche ecke schubst:
ich war noch nie auf einem kutter und werde es vermutlich auch nie sein.
obwohl die ganzen berichte hier ueber die ms-forelle mich ein wenig neugierig gemacht haben.


----------



## Honeyball (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

Wegen der erneuten Ausfälle und Angriffe gegen Ulrich Horst in seinem letzten Posting, ist es dem Boardie raubangler in den nächsten Tagen nicht möglich, diese "Diskussion" hier fortzusetzen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

Immer ruhig,
ich habes garnicht richtig gelesen, da der Text wohl entschärft wurde. Es lohnt sich auch nicht auf diese Schüsschen einzugehen. Ich nehms mal so: Wer den Raub schon in seinem selbstgewählten Namen trägt...

Ansonsten zeigen 6000 Clicks in 2 Tagen in den einschlägigigen Threads, das es hier ein großes Interesse und den Bedarf an Austausch gibt. Ob die Umfrage irgendwelchen wissenschaftlichen Kriterien standhält, ist völlig mumpe. Sie hat den einzigen Zweck, und den wird sie voll erfüllen, dem ruhigen und bedachten Angler das Rückgrad zu stärken und die wenigen Befürwortern in der Debatte auf den Platz zu verweisen, der ihnen rein zahlenmäßig zusteht.


----------



## freddy-skelletor (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

Ich sach ma so ich habe hier auch schon zu kämpfen gehabt mit einigen.

Mal sehe ich es als meine Schuld mal als die der anderen.
Aber im enddefeckt werde wir damit alle nicht glücklich.

Ich habe zu dem Laich-Dorsch-Fang meine eigene Meinung aber finde erlich gesagt diesen Vorschlag mit dem wer offtopic postet oder stänkert bekommt ne Verwarnung oder Sperre.
Wäre das besser?
einfach hammer sollte in jedem Thread sein

Einige errinnern sich warscheinlich noch an meinen thread wo ich total aus der Haut gefahren bin wegen diesem drumm herum Gelaber aber jetzt hat man auch mal von nem Modie gehört das es sinnlos ist entschuldige mich trotzdem für diese Aktion Sorgenkind von mir naja biss denne und petri Laich-Dorsche das ihr nicht gefangen werdet


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



freddy-skelletor schrieb:


> Ich sach ma so ich habe hier auch schon zu kämpfen gehabt mit einigen.
> 
> Mal sehe ich es als meine Schuld mal als die der anderen.
> Aber im enddefeckt werde wir damit alle nicht glücklich.
> ...






|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## djoerni (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

@dirk

das dachte ich auch gerade! was soll uns das sagen???


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



raubangler schrieb:


> raub gemaess stgb?;+
> von bewaffneten ueberfaellen der bootsangler auf fischtrawler stand aber nix in der studie.....
> wuerde aber vielleicht die fischmengen in der studie erklaeren. ;-)
> 
> ...



Ok, ich hoffe ,die Mods verzeihen mir einen kleinen Ausflug ins offtopic :

Isch habe gar kein Boot mehr -- und bevor man mir noch irgendwelche Sachen "unterstellt" :

Ich würde sofort für ein absolutes Fangverbot von Dorschen stimmen - obwohl ich mein Ferienhaus in Großenbrode oftmals an Angler (die dann wohl nicht mehr erscheinen würden,weil ja Fangverbot besteht) vermiete und dieses Verbot direkt negativen Einfluß auf mein Einkommen hätte.... wenn ich also "mit Steinen werfe" , so bin ich mir bewusst,das ich das Echo absolut und direkt zu spüren bekomme, wahrscheinlich direkter als der allergrößte Teil der hier Mitlesenden.


Uli


----------



## SimonHH (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Ok, ich hoffe ,die Mods verzeihen mir einen kleinen Ausflug ins offtopic :
> 
> Isch habe gar kein Boot mehr -- und bevor man mir noch irgendwelche Sachen "unterstellt" :
> 
> ...




mag ja alles richtig sein,uli...
aber das ist trotzdem alles kein grund,hier so angegriffen zu werden.


----------



## freddy-skelletor (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

...Edit...
Keine Beleidigungen im Forum!


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

Das hab ich auch gedacht!


----------



## Baltic64 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gleiches Recht*

Der Witze-Trööt ist etwas weiter unten |jump:

Ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein, herrlich:q


----------

